#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-09
<doctormo> Evening nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> morning doctormo
<nigel_nb> its 8 am here
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'm just popping in and seeing how things are going.
<nigel_nb> not bad.. pretty tough.. but hanging in here
<nigel_nb> doctormo: bad connection though
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Good, keep up the good work :-)
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how long will you be here?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: maybe 3 hours, maybe 6 hours. Depends if sleep takes me
<doctormo> But most certainly 2 more.
<nigel_nb> i'm closing IRC now.. I'll pop in after 2 hours.. too distracting
<doctormo> nigel_nb: aye aye
<nigel_nb> doctormo: catch you in 2 hours sharp
<doctormo> nigel_nb: your in a lot channels too :-)
<doctormo> RanDom33: Hey there!
<cprofitt> doctormo, do you use irssi?
<RanDom33> doctormo, hai?>
<cprofitt_> hey RanDom33
<RanDom33> cprofitt_ hello there
<cprofitt_> trying to learn irssi... and struglling to learn how to make my own theme or change the default theme
<cprofitt_> hey doctormo_ ... know irssi?
<doctormo_> cprofitt_: no, what is it?
<cprofitt_> irc cli client
<doctormo_> ah ok, I use konversation
<cprofitt> kde fan, heh?
<doctormo_> cprofitt: Nope, can't get rid of KDE cds at all and haven't used it for years.
<cprofitt_> konversation is KDE default though...
<doctormo_> cprofitt_: Perhaps, but it's my gnome default.
<cprofitt_> doctormo_: you have to install it though right?
<doctormo_> yes
<doctormo_> cprofitt_: what are you upto tonight
<cprofitt_> doctormo: playing with irssi, preparing more of my presentation for NYSCATE
<pleia2> doctormo: I met cprofitt_ last night!
<doctormo> pleia2: wonderful
<pleia2> meeting you next week...
 * pleia2 schemes to meet the rest, someday
<doctormo> Should be interesting, one day we'll all meet together.
<cprofitt_> meeting would be interesting...
<cprofitt_> with my aversion to leaving my family it might prove difficult unless I win the lottery and can take them with me
<doctormo> cprofitt_: Where abouts are you?
<cprofitt_> Rochester NY
<doctormo> cprofitt_: Not that far away then.
<cprofitt_> doctormo: not too far...
<cprofitt_> and I get to MA once a yaer
<cprofitt_> I got to Stockbridge
<cprofitt_> go to
<cprofitt_> grr...
<doctormo> cprofitt_: Let me know when your next here.
<cprofitt_> pleia2: thanks... that tip for creating the default theme got me past the hump...
<cprofitt_> now I have a functional theme
<cprofitt_> hey talsemgeest
<talsemgeest> Heya cprofitt_ :)
<cprofitt_> talsemgeest: using irssi for the first time
<pleia2> cprofitt_: hooray :)
<talsemgeest> cprofitt_: It is definitely a great client
<cprofitt_> it is...
<cprofitt_> I just had pleia2 help me figure out the themese
<cprofitt_> now I have to set my default network, channels, etc
<talsemgeest> cprofitt_: I have started with irssi today as well
<talsemgeest> Still on xchat right now though ;)
<cprofitt_> talsemgeest: nice
<cprofitt_> I have both xchat and irssi open
<cprofitt_> but there is a nice feeling to irssi as I get used to it...
<cprofitt_> spellling isn't corrected though :-)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> i'm stuck at introduction to launchpad
<nigel_nb> I've got 2 lines..."Launchpad is an open source suite of tools that help people and teams to work together on software projects. All our asciidoc lessons are hosted on Launchpad to allow everyone on the team to pull and make changes and also convert them to other formats."
<nigel_nb> any suggestions as to what more?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Launchpad is a project management site, it's free and open source software and allows free culture projects to be honsted there using the bazaar content version system.
<doctormo> nigel_nb: This includes not only code projects such as ubuntu it's self, but also creative projects like these learning materials.
<cprofitt> hey doctormo -- I need some help with thinking something through
<nigel_nb> doctormo: thats enough? :)
<doctormo> cprofitt: Thinking, hey I'm good at that!
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's up to you, are we missing anything?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: nopes, but I am wondering if 2 lines are okay for a section...
<cprofitt> well... I am looknig at http://www.ancestry.com/ and http://www.findagrave.com/ and wondering why someone has not made this an open project... like wikipedia
<nigel_nb> doctormo: btw
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Sure, but what is the section trying to teach? is it just a brief wikipedia style description of launchpad, or do you want to go into some details?
<nigel_nb> u missed some stuff on your blog post
<nigel_nb> its just an intro
<nigel_nb> details come next class
<cprofitt> what do you think doctormo ?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Sounds reasonable then.
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's an interesting project idea, let me think some more.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: u missed "bzr launchpad-login $lpusername" and brz whoami "<Name> <emailid>"
<cprofitt> I just look at ancestry using 'public' records and charging people $160/yr
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I did, but I did that delibratly.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: not needed?
<cprofitt> and findagrave allows for only one person to control the information
<doctormo> cprofitt: Aye, public records should be free and open, possibly even tired to open street maps so you can tie in references to locations.
<doctormo> cprofitt: But that sort of thing would need the dedication of a 5 man team about 2 years to get stable and some basis to get people on board I think.
<cprofitt> doctormo: yeah they key is how to get people to contribute to such a project... and how it would be financed so it could afford servers/bandwidth
<cprofitt> it just irks me to see people contribute and have a company profit from free labor
<doctormo> cprofitt: If it's popular enough, some google adwords might work. If it's educational enough then people like biblio might run it, if it's governmental enough, the government might offer a grant.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: so that step is unnecessary?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Aye?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I did follow it... so what do I do now?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Basic introduction is good, go with it.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: updated launchpad with work so far
<doctormo> nigel_nb: wonderful.
<doctormo> nigel_nb: what Rev?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: 10 I think
<doctormo> hmm it won't pull
<nigel_nb> which branch are you trying to pull nigelbabu/ubuntu-learning-materials/nigelbabu?
<nigel_nb> lp:~nigelbabu/ubuntu-learning-materials/bazaar-introduction
<nigel_nb> I renamed the branch the other day
<nigel_nb> doctormo: a user has to sign CoC to upload to launchpad?
<doctormo> ah
<doctormo> nigel_nb: do they?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I have no clue... :P
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I don't think so.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ok :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'm stopping writing for the day...
<nigel_nb> doctormo: my minds gone blank..I think I should be done with it tomorrow
<doctormo> nigel_nb: wonderful, I'm looking at your five sections
<nigel_nb> doctormo: let me know if I've made any grave mistakes
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'll let you know if i find any errors, but I'll test my script to see if it makes a pdf
<nigel_nb> doctormo: oh okay :)
<doctormo> off to bed time
<nigel_nb> night doctormo
<nigel_nb> even i'm off to bed
<Vantrax> nigel_nb, no need to sign CoC to upload to LP, its used by non Ubuntu groups too
<nigel_nb> Vantrax: ok thanks, I didn't include it :0
<nigel_nb> tets
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen, doctormo - I will be available earlier than 11PM EST, what time is good for you to meet up this evening?
<doctormo> pleia2: I should be available this afternoon 6pm onwards
<pleia2> ok, great
<bodhi_zazen> are we meeting today ?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-10
<cprofitt> hello pleia2 sorry I am late
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: bodhizazen did we have a meeting?
<cprofitt> hey dinda how are you?
<dinda> cprofitt: not too bad, how goes things here?
<cprofitt> things are going well...
<cprofitt> have you taken a look at our Moodle site recently?
<cprofitt> http://learn.ufbt.net/
<dinda> cprofitt: not lately
<cprofitt> Worth checking out then...
<cprofitt> we have refocused on building some courses on how to 'write courses' using Moodle, asciidoc and Bzr
<cprofitt> My hope is that once we give people the blue print for producing courses that we can recruit some folks to start writing additional courses.
<dinda> cprofitt: nice to see some content in there!
<cprofitt> yeah... and doctormo has 9 courses written on his blog that we need to convert as well.
<cprofitt> So we are starting to move in the right direction.
<dinda> sounds promising
<cprofitt> brb gotta tuck kids in
<pleia2> cprofitt: no meeting, I think we're shooting for "sometime this evening when we can get the board together"
<cprofitt> pleia2: ok -- topic = bodhi?
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> ok.
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: you about?
<Vantrax> whats up
<pleia2> Vantrax: see pm?
<Vantrax> i did
<pleia2> ok
<Vantrax> im more curious about <cprofitt> pleia2: ok -- topic = bodhi?
<pleia2> we got things sorted
<doctormo> Hey guys, I'm in and ready
<doctormo> Oh I came at the wrong time, thanks pleia2 for the logs
<pleia2> doctormo: welcome
<pleia2> bodhi had another meeting, but we seem to be all ok now :)
<pleia2> onward and upward!
<doctormo> That's great, I'm looking forward to putting a lot of this stress behind and getting down to business :-)
<pleia2> me too
<cprofitt> night all
<JerVA> I'm interested in joining ubuntu learning classroom
<pleia2> hi JerVA
<JerVA> Hello
<pleia2> JerVA: are you interested in teaching classes in #ubuntu-classroom or recruiting others to?
<JerVA> I am just interested in learning about ubuntu
<JerVA> Not teaching classroom
<pleia2> ah ok, for Classroom you just wait until there are classes being held - they are often advertised on fridge.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom is updated when we have classes
<pleia2> (nothing is scheduled at the moment)
<mhall119|work> JerVA: are you involved with a LoCo?
<JerVA> No.
<pleia2> Local/Community (LoCo) teams are a great way to learn from people
<pleia2> JerVA: where are you located?
<JerVA> Virginia
<JerVA> USA
<pleia2> this project just develops coursework, it's up to LoCo teams and other groups to teach it (we'll also have a Moodle self-learning portion of the project, but that's still in its infancy)
<JerVA> it sounds like it is learning portal
<JerVA> online learning that is, right?
<mhall119|work> #ubuntu-classroom does that
<mhall119|work> JerVA: ubuntu-learning is a project to create teaching material
<pleia2> yeah, #ubuntu-classroom has Ubuntu classes, and Moodle is the online learning thing - but we don't have many classes up on Moodle yet
<pleia2> Might be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirginiaTeam ..or depending on how close you are to DC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DCTeam
<JerVA> I am closer to DC as well
<mhall119|work> JerVA: you can join #ubuntu-us-va to chat with local users
<JerVA> wonderful!
<JerVA> I am really interested in changing from XP to Ubuntu
<pleia2> there is also #ubuntu-dc
<mhall119|work> pleia2: I wanted to let you know that I haven't lost interest in ubuntu-learning
<mhall119|work> it's just been a crazy week for me with work and midterms at school
<pleia2> mhall119|work: understandable, thanks
<pleia2> I'm getting ready for UDS next week and have a bunch going on at work, so I've been equally unresponsive
<pleia2> are you or michelle going to UDS?
<mhall119|work> yeah, I understand things get crazy around UDS time
<mhall119|work> pleia2: unfortunately no
<wrst> mhall119|work: i've been hanging around for a while here do i take it the purpose is to help develop learning materials etc?
<mhall119|work> we've been going too much lately, we both need to take a break before we burn out
<pleia2> wrst: yep, it's outlined on the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<pleia2> mhall119|work: good plan :)
<wrst> ok been checking some of that out what exactly do members do?
<mhall119|work> did you see our party pictures?
<pleia2> wrst: some of us write courses, some of us recruit brilliant minds to write courses
<mhall119|work> some of us will be converting ODF content to asciidoc
<wrst> so great and wonderful knowledge isn't exactly required?
<wrst> needed but not required i should have said :)
<pleia2> right
<pleia2> also course review, testing (so we need newbies too to tell us if the courses make sense to them)
<wrst> i could do that :)
<wrst> i'm not a newbie but i'm certainly not advanced
<JerVA> I'd say I'm in between newbie to intermediate
<wrst> intermediate... yeah  JerVA :)
<ZachK_> WWWWWWOOOOOTTTTT
<wrst> interestingly enough it seems a lot of times there's info for the very new and the very experineced
<ZachK_> sorry pleia2 couldn't help maself
<JerVA> With what kind of cognition I have I just help out in forums and support so I can learn on my own and I prefer to learn from others too
<JerVA> my former job I did the same - technical support
<pleia2> wrst: I think that's because it's the easiest to write, writing intermediate stuff is tricky
<wrst> that's a good point pleia2 its easy ( to some extent ) to dumb stuff down and the very technical is well very technical but for intermediate where is the balancing act
<doctormo> Afternoon swoody, sorry for being late, I promised to check in with you on Monday. How are things going?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> nigel_nb: hey!
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hello :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: sorry about yday, my glasses broke and I had to get it fixed
<nigel_nb> doctormo: were u able to review what I've written so far?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Yes, the first 5 parts right?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: yah
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Yes I have reviewed them
<nigel_nb> doctormo: any changes I have to make in the style?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: One problem I see is that the seperation between overview and practical isn't destinct yet, in section 02 you give the command (which is fine) but the language is almost instructional instead of descriptive.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'll make some changes to them today.  then go ahead with the remaining
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Not that it really matters too much for the first draft of course, I just want to make sure _I_ understand what the difference is.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: :) I'm still the budding guinea pig :P
<nigel_nb> doctormo: what would be better completing everything and then making changes or trying to correct and then finish?
<doctormo> So there is an overview which describes the concepts of what your about to do and any theory "This thing is like that", but you'd never mention "you" or "I". Then the practical can actually describe the actions in terms of "you must do this or that" so you don't just have to have bullet points for the practical if you don't want to be brief.
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's up to you, you can change it as you want. I just want to describe some stuff now and you can tell me if they make sense at all.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I was having that doubt all along when I was doing
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I wasnt really comfortable using "I" and "you" in overview..
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'll try to change them today or else I wont get the workflow correct in my head at all
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Aye, your gut was right :-) let me know how it goes.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: sorry, webchat stopped working
<doctormo> nigel_nb: the last thing I said was [16:26] <doctormo> nigel_nb: Aye, your gut was right :-) let me know how it goes.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: i got that
<nigel_nb> doctormo: what i posted wasn't getting on the chat
<doctormo> Ah, repost to me if you can
<nigel_nb> doctormo: did u get the part about me being at work?
<doctormo> no
<nigel_nb> oh, okay...
<doctormo> What I said was the last thing
<nigel_nb> i'm at work right now, when i get home (in around 4 hours), we'll work this
<nigel_nb> you probably need to ask pleia2 to add styles into her getting started guide
<nigel_nb> it would help
<nigel_nb> as in writing styles
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'll see you in a few hours
<nigel_nb> doctormo: will you have some time today?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: hopefully, although I'll be at the SETC teaching desktop this evening, so maybe not.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'll push the changes i make then...and you can review them later
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Thanks a lot man.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: happy to help :)
<doctormo> :-)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-11
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Did you need me this evening?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: nope. unfortunately I'm too burned out to work on it.. I'm going to bed and start working on it early
 * doctormo gives nigel_nb a hug.
<doctormo> Get some lovely rest
<nigel_nb> hopefully by 2morrow morning I'll give a revision
<nigel_nb> doctormo: thanks :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Your from India right?
<nigel_nb> yes
<nigel_nb> I'm talking in your time though
<doctormo> nigel_nb: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5147636284090988855 <- for your enjoyment
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's a british show, but very funny.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: aah
<nigel_nb> doctormo: haha....
<nigel_nb> doctormo: north Indian accent :D
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hahaha.. I deal with this everyday
<nigel_nb> doctormo: seen Russell Peters?
<nigel_nb> he is a Canadian-Indian whose main punch line is the indian accent
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Not heard of him before
<nigel_nb> doctormo: just a warning..he swears very badly :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn5jlrxcpkI
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Thanks!
<dinda> doctormo: just made my UDS reservations - will only be there on Wed & thurs
<d33d> is ZachK_ around?
<ZachK_> i is d33d
<ZachK_> d33d: what's up
<d33d> ZachK_, you sent me an email that said contact you ASAP.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-13
<nigel_nb> doctormo: sorry about the past few days...
<nigel_nb> I fell sick (I still am)... hopefully I should get better soon
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Don'
<doctormo> Don't worry, get better
<doctormo> First priority
<doctormo> Hey BiosElement
<nigel_nb> hopefully should be back to 100% soon
<nigel_nb> my entire body is aching and thats takin the joy out of sitting in front of the computer
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Bed time then! do you get time off?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: yeah... 2 days off
<doctormo> swoody, pleia2, BiosElement: Hey guys, time to test some scripts :-) can you guys lend a hand?
<pleia2> sure
<doctormo> pleia2: use bzr branch to download lp:nautilus-lp and execute the lp-sort-it-out.py script
<doctormo> It should just confirm that your already good to go.
<pleia2> You are not yet logged in to launchpad.
<pleia2> Email Address:
<pleia2> tsk
<doctormo> spelt wrong?
<pleia2> what spelt wrong?
<doctormo> Well you did a tsk, is that a "you have done something wrong", because thatr's exactly what was expected.
<pleia2> shouldn't it show me as logged in?
<pleia2> I have my .bazaar stuff configured
<doctormo> No, it can't access your firefox cookies, this is "your terminal being logged in" just think of it as being a different browser.
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> I suppose I could try and look at the bazaar configs for extra info, but I don't know if they'll always be set.
<pleia2> so what exactly is this supposed to do? :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-14
<doctormo> pleia2: Makes sure the launchpad user has ssh keys uploaded and generates them in required, automates a load of things for what we do here.
<doctormo> It's also backed well, so in the end it'll go gui
<doctormo> I'm off to bed now, it's been a long day, let me know if I've slipped up somewhere.
<pleia2> good night
<doctormo> Hey BiosElement
<BiosElement> Ahh, Hey doctormo
<doctormo> BiosElement: Seen the 13 new scripts for bzr/lp?
<BiosElement> doctormo: Nope, Hook me up?
<doctormo> BiosElement: bzr branch lp:nautilus-lp
<BiosElement> doctormo: Aight, I'll check it out
<doctormo> BiosElement: Just poke at them, see if you can get them to die
<doctormo> BiosElement: And some feedback
<BiosElement> Aight doctormo, will do.
<doctormo> All of these are simply front ends on modules, so the GUI isn't far behind.
<BiosElement> Awesome.
<paultag> hey guys
<pleia2> g'day paultag
<paultag> hey there pleia2 :)
<paultag> pleia2, sorry for the poke in -help, tab fail :)
<pleia2> paultag: is ok, I was napping anyway
<paultag> pleia2, So, I figured out LDAP, and started to understand it, before I figured out how wrong I was about some of the other servers I was working with. Turns out I have to hack around it. Thanks for the tips, but my LDAP days are over for now :)
<pleia2> paultag: sure thing
<paultag> 'lo BiosElement :)
<BiosElement> Hey paultag
<paultag> BiosElement, d'new, my friend?
<paultag> s'new *
<BiosElement> Ahh, not much paultag. Just been having fun with plumbing and such. >.>
<paultag> d'oh
<paultag> BiosElement, work or fixing up the house?
<BiosElement> paultag: fixing up. >.< As in a clogged pipe I got to clean...which is now leaking because the landlord punched a hole after he was "fixing" the pipe I'd already fixed. *cough* Thankfully not my problem.
<paultag> BiosElement, d'oh
<BiosElement> Heh, yeah...
<paultag> BiosElement, I forget, where abouts are you in Ohio?
<BiosElement> paultag: Columbus area.
<paultag> Ah, I knew that actually
 * BiosElement tattoo's it to his forehead to help paultag remember :P
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> BiosElement, Did you hear about Hour going on @ Gateway on Wednesday?
<BiosElement> paultag: This coming Wednesday right? >.<
<paultag> BiosElement, yup :)
<paultag> BiosElement, we have a google calender :P
<BiosElement> haha, yep. I heard about the gateway meeting thingy. :P
<paultag> Ya heading over BiosElement ?
<BiosElement> paultag: Hell, it'd be hard for me "not" too. It's right on my way home anyway. >.<
<paultag> haha
<paultag> good
<paultag> :P
<doctormo> What is this gateway event?
<paultag> doctormo, It's at Ohio State -- I had one of my Local Leads in the area start an Ubuntu Hour every other Wednesday
<doctormo> paultag: Nice, what happens in the hour?
<paultag> doctormo, That puts the current Ubuntu Hour count in Ohio at 2 :)
<paultag> doctormo, It's an hour every other week for us to get together, really low key at a local spot for an hour
<paultag> doctormo, bring any Ubuntu Swag if you get it, abide by the CoC, and just hang out with the LoCo guys
<doctormo> paultag: cool, sort of like our Wednesday advocacy sessions in MA?
<paultag> doctormo, Yup :)
<doctormo> But ours is 2 hours every Wednesday... and more about getting stuff done like posters, emailing, ldap and such.
<doctormo> But the social stuff is fun too.
<paultag> doctormo, Yeah, ours is just one hour at a local spot to keep everyone face-to-face
<doctormo> We have tea at Tealux, they have green tea with jasmin, lovely stuff.
<paultag> doctormo, I'm also spreading it out so there is one no more then 30 minutes away from any member
<doctormo> It's a good idea you copied from us :-D
<paultag> doctormo, :)
<doctormo> Now that's a good idea, getting people to organise a short get together ever other week in more remote spots.
<paultag> doctormo, why thank you :)
<paultag> doctormo, So far it's been a rousing success
<doctormo> Good, good, although we should take this to #ubuntu-us or #ubuntu-locoteams
<paultag> Good point doctormo
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-15
<astechgeek> pleia2: I would like to find a mentor
<issyl0> j #ubuntu-classroom
<issyl0> Argh, sorry!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> at least you didn't put your nickserv password in channel :)
<pleia2> that's a fun mistake
<issyl0> Yes, I am very careful to always identify in the status window, if I don't have the client set to auto-identify :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: is there a schedule for the uclp session at uds?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, it's on thursday, lemme get the time
<pleia2> 4:15 CST
<nigel_nb> pleia2: thanks.. lemme convert that
<nigel_nb> thats pm right?
<pleia2> yep
<nigel_nb> gimme another city with CST...
<nigel_nb> :D can't find any familiar city
<issyl0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Time_Zone_%28Americas%29#United_States
<nigel_nb> issyl0: thanks, got it :)
<issyl0> np :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: its at a beautiful time for me :D 03:45 AM, Friday
<issyl0> Haha
<issyl0> I was about to say well at least it's Friday, but then I realised that you still have the whole of Friday ahead of you ;)
<nigel_nb> issyl0: unfortunately, yeah
<nigel_nb> but I'm not going to miss it for the world
<issyl0> Ohh right.
<issyl0> And what is it/
<issyl0> ?*
<nigel_nb> i think lyz is gonna do a session about the uclp
<nigel_nb> issyl0: funny asking it here
<nigel_nb> Ubuntu Community Learning Project
<nigel_nb> :D
<issyl0> Ohhhh
<issyl0> I get it.
 * issyl0 is soo thick today :P
<issyl0> Oh God I'm terrible.  Mind you it is Sunday and I am tired.
 * nigel_nb thinks issyl0 is in "Hangover"
<issyl0> Excuses excuses :P
<issyl0> nigel_nb, I don't drink ;)
<issyl0> But yeah i get it now
<issyl0> I shoudl not have asked that question
<issyl0> should*
<nigel_nb> u remind me of paul though
<issyl0> Oh?  Who is this Paul?
<nigel_nb> paulta g
<nigel_nb> aw crap
<issyl0> I'm not Paul, I'm https://launchpad.net/~isabell121
<nigel_nb> he has a habit of /nick-ing to a pretty much funny nickname and acting dumb
<nigel_nb> ah, you're for real :)
<issyl0> Aaah right.
<issyl0> Yes, I'm for real.  Haha
<nigel_nb> issyl0: so, you're contributing to the learning project?
<issyl0> Not really, I just joined the channel as I want to get involved in more things and wanted to explore.  What is there that I can do?
<nigel_nb> the best person to explain is cprofit t, pleia 2, or doctormo
<cprofitt> hello issyl0
<nigel_nb> but in essence, we are joining hands to create materials that can be taught in classroom, IRC, and Moodle (self-paced)
<nigel_nb> ah, cprofitt can explain it better than me
<cprofitt> well... we need people to write courses -- Moodle or in person
<cprofitt> we need people to 'review' courses that are written
<cprofitt> so ensure they are of good quality
<cprofitt> people telling us what they want developed could help too...
<cprofitt> does that help?
<nigel_nb> and you dont need to do all of this.. just any single area would be great
<cprofitt> exactly
<cprofitt> though if you want to develop several courses... and do it all we would be greatful for that as well
<cprofitt> :-)
<issyl0> Oh right, cool.
<issyl0> Well I'd be happy to do the reviewing.  What courses are there already?
<issyl0> I'm rubbish at writing/teaching, but reviewing seems good and useful.
<nigel_nb> we have a little bit of the system administration courses
<issyl0> Oh, where can all this be found?
<nigel_nb> do you know how to use bzr?
<issyl0> I've never heard of it, but I'm sure I could learn?
<nigel_nb> yes
<nigel_nb> bzr is a versioning system that works with launchpad
<issyl0> Okay
<nigel_nb> currently, we develop courses in asciidoc format and push it to launchpad
<nigel_nb> you can see them here https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-learning-materials/
<issyl0> Ok, will take a look
<issyl0> Okay yep I see
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: can you try the Moodle server and let me know if it is up
<nigel_nb> we also have a moodle site, http://learn.ufbt.net/
<nigel_nb> its up, your trying the wrong address cprofitt
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: okay now i get it
<cprofitt> url please
<nigel_nb> its down
<cprofitt> ok... thanks
<issyl0> Works for me
<nigel_nb> issyl0: do u get "It works"?
<nigel_nb> you're supposed to see more...
<issyl0> Yeah, I get It works1
<issyl0> !*
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: the moodle site itself seems to be not there
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: yep
<cprofitt> I hope the data is not lost
<nigel_nb> oh oh
<nigel_nb> that would be a nightmare
<issyl0> :(
<issyl0> So #ubuntu-classroom is where all the learning takes place on IRC?
<nigel_nb> issyl0: our moodle site seems to be down unfortunately
<nigel_nb> i guess so :)
<issyl0> Ah well, it happens :)
<issyl0> nigel_nb, hehe
 * issyl0 is contemplating whether she will have enough time to contribute to this project
<cprofitt> issyl0: you will
<cprofitt> do not worry.
<issyl0> Haha
<cprofitt> even if you know nothing about Linux you can help...
<cprofitt> seriously... we need people to take the courses...
<cprofitt> and help us iron out the gaps, etc
 * issyl0 uses Ubuntu, that's a start.
<issyl0> Oh right.
<nigel_nb> we're all busy people with real lives, but a little time every day helps
<nigel_nb> issyl0: we both are on the same boat
<issyl0> Yep, agreed.
<cprofitt> so there will always be things people can help with
<nigel_nb> I'm not an expert either
<cprofitt> telling us what you want to learn would help
<issyl0> cprofitt, hmm, I don't know.  I just want to get as involved as possible in projects like this, it's very interesting.  I also would like to learn more about using CLI instead of GUI, my dependance on GUI apps is scary!
<cprofitt> ah... CLI is a good topic... I think we have that planned
<issyl0> Cool :D
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: didnt doctormo already cover CLI?
 * hal14450 mmm cli is power tool goodness
<nigel_nb> hey hal14450
<hal14450> grep, awk, sed, sort, uniq, ...
<hal14450> lo nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> missed bash?
<nigel_nb> or is it too apparent
<hal14450> i love the cli i use it for file management
<hal14450> it's much faster and easier imho
<cprofitt> there are some things you can not do with the GUI too
<hal14450> i use mc a lot in a screen session
<hal14450> it uses fish for ssh but they're developing a newer version using rsync
<issyl0> Ohh
 * issyl0 likes irssi for CLI IRC
<issyl0> Lol, Mum just looked over my shoulder and said 'you barely have time for school work, or you barely devote any time to it, you're not going to get anywhere without GCSEs so you have to work hard, so I don't think you really do have adequate amounts of time to contribute to yet another online project
<issyl0> :P
<issyl0> Meh.
<hal14450> lol
<hal14450> you type fast
<issyl0> Nah, that was c/p'd from another conversation :
<issyl0> :P*
<issyl0> But i like to think i type fast
<issyl0> I do type fast when I concentrate on typing fast, but then my capital letters go to pot.
 * nigel_nb thinks there is always time
<issyl0> I think my fastest WPM was 94
<nigel_nb> issyl0: wow
<issyl0> Yeah, I was kinda surprised too.
<issyl0> Anyway, now I've established that I /do/ have enough time to contribute, may I join the launchpad group?
<nigel_nb> i think u'll just have to wait for one of the board to accept you
<issyl0> Okay.  Ah yes, like it says.  :)
<nigel_nb> cprofitt or pleia2 could do that
<issyl0> Joined, just need to be approved now.  I'll wait patiently :)
<cprofitt> issyl0: approved
<issyl0> Thanks :)
<issyl0> Thanks cprofitt :)
<cprofitt> you are welcome
<nigel_nb> off to bed folk
<nigel_nb> folks
<nigel_nb> later :)
<cprofitt> night
<nigel_nb> night cprofitt
<issyl0> bye
<issyl0> Oh, he went
<bodhizazen> brought the uclp site back up
#ubuntu-learning 2010-11-16
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<robs2> Hello everyone!
<robs2> I have a question I'm hoping someone might be willint to comment on
<robs2> <robs2> Recently, I converted,  or attempted to conver an rpm package to debian by using alien.  However,  the resulting debian files did not contain a  .deb  extension.  And I cannot get the newly converted package to install.  Any ideas from anyone would be helpful.  thanks
<pleia2> robs2: you'll want #ubuntu for support, we just write classes here :)
<robs1> am back
<robs1> write classes?  what's that
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<robs1> oic.  okay thank you
#ubuntu-learning 2010-11-17
<aytekin> is there any way to detect whether mysql server is installed on my ubuntu machine
<aytekin> any command line used on terminal
<nigelb> aytekin: the right place to ask would be #ubuntu
<nigelb> that said, typing "mysql --version" would tell you a version number if its installed
#ubuntu-learning 2010-11-18
<pleia2> doctormo: so, I've been thinking about classes and materials sharing, I'm wondering if the "overview" section should simply be pulled from the docs or manual team, and all we write are demonstration and practical (or wahtever we call them) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
 * pleia2 has been putting together a class, and is essentially doing this
<pleia2> it's tempting to rewrite the "overview" section in spots, but honestly that makes it that much harder to maintain
#ubuntu-learning 2013-11-17
<am11> hello
#ubuntu-learning 2016-11-17
<Chigong> help raw
